# DIY mini cooler using computer LED fans



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Lately the temperature in Southern California is scorchingly hot with average temperature of 82F indoors. My shrimp tank was getting a bit hot so I decided to add two LED fans that was lying around to cool down the tank a bit. These fans were originally from my computer case. This isn't the most beautiful design because I use heavy duty scotch tape to hold the fans down. It might look reckless because it's just taped down but believe me, with the dimensions of the fan and the rim of the 10 gallon tank, it's a pretty strong hold.

Materials: 
* Computer fans
* Strong tape (I use Scotch)
* AC Adapter (I use DC 9V)

Tank:









Fans:









Close up:


















Wiring:


















Temperature:









Questions, comments, advices are appreciated 

NOTE: I just added a cable tie where the AC adapter input is located to tie down the connection.


----------



## nopain00 (Jun 12, 2006)

You'll want to make sure that the tape doesn't come off the wall and cause your electrical connection to fall into the water. How about having the wiring below the level of the water?


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

In the back is the backdrop which is basically a black cloth. I'll have to rescaped the whole tank on the before the 18th and move it out temporarily because of the housing checkup. For now I hope the tape will last me at least 10 more days .


----------



## alper (Aug 17, 2005)

The cooling will be more effective, if you positioned your fan in a manner that air flows parallel to water surface, namely fan must be placed in a vertical position, not horizontal.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Those fans will be more effective if it isn't so easy for the air to go from the outlet side back to the inlet side too. The best way is to have the fan in a wall of an enclosure of some kind, blowing parallel to the water surface. The wiring hanging by tape above the water scares me too!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

it also seems your temperature reading is a little misleading since it's right below your fan. i would readjust your fans as per the above suggestions, strip the wires and connect properly with marrets, and move your thermostat so you get a proper reading.

better safe than electrocuted!


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. When I rescape the tank after the house checking thing I'll attach the fans to the wall. Now...the problem with the enclosure is going to be difficult because of the light fixture. I'll remeasure the temperature at the farthest possible point between the two fans and record the temperature from there.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

If you are looking for a good way to attach something without tape or nails, don't forget self-adhesive Velcro!
I get the military grade stuff from work, & it's a wonderful thing!


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I was having problems with high temp on my 20G reef tank - I was getting 85f+ and my RBTAs were begining to bleach. 

I used the quitest small computer fans I could find, and mounted them to a piece of 1/8" plexi (cut the plexi to fit the back of my hood and drilled 3.5" holes in the plexi, then drilled smaller holes to hold the fans). I then mounted the plexi directly to the back of my hood. The fans come on when the lights are on and I can't hear them from 5' away...

I use a AP-ATO to keep the water level constant (with switches from floatswitches.net) - result has been constant temps 5o lower than it was with the lights on (around 79-80 and never higher). Total cost was around $10-15 (minus the 3.5" holesaw).

Works 500% better than the $130 ice-probe I was using (which is now unplugged).


----------

